# [solved]Sonyericsson k750i.

## Qbrick

I've got my new k750i, at last! 

And soo far I can mount the phone as an usb drive, and access the memorystick that way, great for moving photos, mp3 and so on from and too the stick. That was the easy part, no problem what so ever, (still doesn't work flawless in windows...)

I had a T610 and a bluetooth dongle on my desktop machine before and syncronized the phone with evolution using mulitsync. Which works fine, but my laptop doesn't have bluetooth so I need to use the usbcable to access the phone memory, and / or syncronize the phone, with my computer. 

Dmesg tells me that there is a usb modem / isdn adapter and an usb mass storage device. But no serialdevice as it seams.

Any ideas?

And the seconed, I want to be able to use the phone as a gprs modem. but haven't had any luck soo far. I've been searching on this forum, and tryed on or two exampels. 

Does anyone know of an good howto to get this up and running ?Last edited by Qbrick on Sat Sep 03, 2005 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## floppes

I don't know how to do the syncing with the USB cable, but I am interested in the solution, too  :Wink: 

I just got the remote control working:

Set HIDD_ENABLE=true in /etc/conf.d/bluetooth.

I had some problems with paring because the bluepin from BlueZ did not work. I am now using /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin which works fine.

----------

## faredg

Hi to all,

here's another person, wich'd like to get an howto in front of his eyes...

what abaut gnome-pilot/evolution and these usb-gadget drivers. These drivers are looking interesting, but i've no idea if, and which one to use.

----------

## veezi

Sorry if this is off-topic.

Have you guys found any Linux app that can utilize the 'Remote Display' feature of the mobile? It's supposed to play a slide show of picture on your mobile to a TV with a bluetooth receiver. 

Cheers,

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *Qbrick wrote:*   

> I've got my new k750i, at last! 
> 
> And soo far I can mount the phone as an usb drive, and access the memorystick that way, great for moving photos, mp3 and so on from and too the stick. That was the easy part, no problem what so ever, (still doesn't work flawless in windows...)
> 
> I had a T610 and a bluetooth dongle on my desktop machine before and syncronized the phone with evolution using mulitsync. Which works fine, but my laptop doesn't have bluetooth so I need to use the usbcable to access the phone memory, and / or syncronize the phone, with my computer. 
> ...

 

I have the k750i too, and I'm also looking for a solution to use it as an gprs modem...  :Question: 

----------

## vinnie1

Hi

I have come accross this bit of software to use your mobile as a gprs modem

http://easyconnect.linuxuser.hu/modules/index/

I tried it without much success with a Sony Ericson K700, but it looked very promising, I dont know why it didn't work as the phone was detected, just nothing happened.

As for getting and saving your address book etc try wammu (in portage) I got that working, even sending text messages via the computer worked.

----------

## Qbrick

 *vinnie1 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> I have come accross this bit of software to use your mobile as a gprs modem
> 
> http://easyconnect.linuxuser.hu/modules/index/
> ...

 

Thanks for the tip, I will look in to it when my phoneprovider reconnects my phone.

But I have made some small progress when it comes to syncing the phone, it was a matter of finding the device and make sure that the users have premissions to them. The device is /dev/usb/acm/0  or 1 not sure there. And the users that will be using the devices has to be members of the usb group.  When that's done multisync will find the phone and a make a connection and start to synronize. 

But thats it so far, nothing really gets synced... 

Well I'll keep working on the problem, and if anyone has made better progress, I'm all ears..

----------

## Qbrick

Got almost all of it working now. phonebook i synced with evolution now. 

In mulitsync  syncronation par setup window there is an bug work around tab. 

enable the translate from character set option.  

I did experiment for a while, with out enableing this option, the phone and evolution didn't sync.  Enabled I've got it to sync but got some junk chars in evolution changing from iso8859-1 too iso8859-15 didn't help much, so I also tryed UTF-8 and the result was alot better not great but accetable for the time.  

For you who don't use other letters then A-Z  this should be eonugh. but for us who do, there might be some junk chars from time to time when syncing

I might just might add an small howto about my progress to this thread if there is anyone who would like that.

----------

## Qbrick

One more thing. 

that program easyconnect, I didn't get It to work ether, but it also provides a configuration script called ES. 

this will generate 3 files. ex. sonyericsson-k700, sonyericsson-k700-connect and sonyericsson-k700-disconnect.

Then run ppd in a console. 

```
 /usr/sbin/pppd file sonyericsson-k700 
```

This worked fine for me, got a gprs ppp connection on the first try.

----------

## ueymir

Qbrick, how did you get your cellphone to sync via multisync? I can access my phones (K750i) memory fine and have /dev/ttyACM0 and 1 listed - not /dev/usb/acm/o or 1 as you said. Multisync is quite new to me, so would you mind telling me, what you did in detail to make it work? Are there special options in the kernel I have to check?

Edit: I managed to get a connection through IR and multisync is doing some syncing of taks, but no contacts. Did you get to sync your mobile phone using the usb cable?

----------

